# Just Made a Gluten Free Cake.



## Soma (May 9, 2012)

from a mix, this gluten-free cake looks like a giant baking powder biscuit. I want to bring it to a potluck today, and it needs to look better than bald on a plate.
So I'm thinking: a lemon sauce, and some sliced strawberries....but how to present? Strawb sliced atop cake and sauce in bowl nearby? Sometimes people don't see the sauce, or don't know what it is. Spreading the sauce atop then the strawbs on that?.....too mushy?

Anyway, here's her ugliness now:






Suggestions?


----------



## Soma (May 9, 2012)

Nevermind....all done. Brought cake to potluck, everybody liked it, ate all of it. What I did: 
cut it into squares; put a layer of raspberry pie filling in bottom of glass square dish, stuck cake into this; poured a homemade lemon sauce over top. 

I really dislike the taste and texture of gluten-free cake with rice flour!


----------



## Siegal (May 9, 2012)

Not sure why you made gluten free but if I ever need a gluten free cake I make a flourless chocolate cake or a sponge that is mostly eggs and a little cornstarch. 

Tastes better IMO then gluten free mixes


----------



## LPBeier (May 9, 2012)

I have been making gluten free cakes for years, from scratch and from mix, some good, some atrocious! 

What mix did you use?  I have found Pamela's, Celimix and Uncle Bob's (not our Uncle Bob) to be the best.

For scratch, I have an awesome chocolate cake recipe that you would never know was GF.  It has sour cream in it, but you can use vegan sour cream with no difference.

If you want the recipe for this one, let me know!


----------



## Soma (May 9, 2012)

I made gluten-free because three people in my friendship group (of about 35 regular pot-luck attendees) are gluten intolerant. Sounds like a high percentage, doesn't it? so strange, had never heard of this malady before.

The mix I used was El Peto, a Canadian product made in Cambridge Ontario.

LPBieler, I would love your recipe for chocolate cake; they can eat sour cream, I believe.

Someone promised me a brownie recipe using black beans! I can't wait to taste that....she said I'd never know there were beans in it.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 9, 2012)

Soma said:


> I made gluten-free because three people in my friendship group (of about 35 regular pot-luck attendees) are gluten intolerant. Sounds like a high percentage, doesn't it? so strange, had never heard of this malady before.
> 
> The mix I used was El Peto, a Canadian product made in Cambridge Ontario.
> 
> ...


Soma--on the Steven and Chris show (stevenandchris.ca) today, they had a guest who subbed out wheat with beans, cornmeal, and other things. I was half-listening/watching so didn't catch all the substitutions. The recipes sounded really good--brownies, cookies, etc. They usually post the recipes on their site.


----------



## simonbaker (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any TNT gluton free muffin recipies out there?  We have had some breakfast requests out there for gluton free.


----------



## LPBeier (May 9, 2012)

Soma said:


> I made gluten-free because three people in my friendship group (of about 35 regular pot-luck attendees) are gluten intolerant. Sounds like a high percentage, doesn't it? so strange, had never heard of this malady before.
> 
> The mix I used was El Peto, a Canadian product made in Cambridge Ontario.
> 
> ...


Soma, I will post that recipe as soon as possible.  I am signing off now until tomorrow or Friday as I have my pain clinic.


----------



## Zhizara (May 10, 2012)

For future reference, I think that cake would be perfect for strawberry shortcake; served hot from the oven with whipped cream.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 10, 2012)

Also, intolerance is different to coeliac disease, which isnt a malady. Coeliac disease (pronounced see-liac, spelt celiac disease in other countries) is an autoimmune disease. Gluten, which is found in wheat, barley and rye triggers an immune reaction in people with coeliac disease. This means that eating gluten damages the lining of the small intestine. Other parts of the body may be affected.

Cake wise I always make my own cakes from scratch, easy enough to do using gluten free flour and gf baking powder, and a little xantham gum. Lots of cakes can also be made without using flour and many also use ground almonds and produce good results.


----------

